# What sports team(s) do you support?



## Ether's Bane (May 4, 2013)

While I don't think this will be too popular a thread at TCoD, I'm sure there are some of you who follow one or more sports teams. If you do, this is the thread to share with us who you root for.

I support Borussia Dortmund (football [soccer if you're American]), the Los Angeles Clippers (basketball), and the West Coast Eagles (Australian rules football [feel free to ask what this is! XD]).


----------



## Tailsy (May 4, 2013)

Usually if somebody asks me what football (proper football, none of this weenie American stuff) team I support (which isn't often since I am a lady and avoid going out at night) I'll pretend it's Partick Thistle. Here, what football team you support can be a Very Loaded Question.

But I don't really follow sports! :[ I watch the Olympics because I like the swimming and gymnastics, lol.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 4, 2013)

I'm a huge baseball fan. I follow the Detroit Tigers and the New York Mets.


----------



## Flora (May 4, 2013)

I don't really follow sports but I do like watching hockey and baseball when I can! The Philadelphia Phillies (baseball) are my boyyyys (World Series 2008 champions!) and I love the Flyers (hockey) even though they have a tendency to suck.

Also my dad's hockey team but that doesn't really count because it's a team of 40-50 year olds who play for fun


----------



## ultraviolet (May 4, 2013)

I support The Apocalipstiks, which are a Roller Derby team in Perth. They're super cool and one of the jammers use to be my tutor at uni!


----------



## Murkrow (May 4, 2013)

The Caerphilly Catapults because they're the closest Quidditch team to where I live.


----------



## Phantom (May 4, 2013)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I'm a huge baseball fan. I follow the Detroit Tigers and the New York Mets.


 
Yeah, I don't think I can talk to you ever again.

I'm a Minnesota Twins, Wild, and Packers fan.

I also like; The Ducks (Should have stayed the Mighty Ducks, dammit), The Lynx, The Rangers, plus my favorite college teams, like University of Minnesota's men and women's hockey.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 4, 2013)

Out of genuine curiosity - what makes people support teams? I mean, it's one thing if you know someone who plays on that team or there is some other kind of personal connection, but... besides that, what makes people root for a specific team? When I watch any kind of competition I usually don't have any preconceived idea of who I want to win; I'd rather just watch the game unfold and see who deserves victory.


----------



## Phantom (May 4, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> Out of genuine curiosity - what makes people support teams? I mean, it's one thing if you know someone who plays on that team or there is some other kind of personal connection, but... besides that, what makes people root for a specific team? When I watch any kind of competition I usually don't have any preconceived idea of who I want to win; I'd rather just watch the game unfold and see who deserves victory.


INDOCTRINATION. 

No joke. Usually people cheer for the same teams their families cheer for. 

And different teams have different attitudes and personalities, plus certain people like specific players, etc.


----------



## opaltiger (May 5, 2013)

Surely the number one reason is that you live in/near the city they play in?


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 5, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Yeah, I don't think I can talk to you ever again.
> 
> I'm a Minnesota Twins, Wild, and Packers fan.
> 
> I also like; The Ducks (Should have stayed the Mighty Ducks, dammit), The Lynx, The Rangers, plus my favorite college teams, like University of Minnesota's men and women's hockey.


No love for the T-Wolves? (See what I did there? *is bricked for bad pun*)


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2013)

Ether's Bane said:


> No love for the T-Wolves? (See what I did there? *is bricked for bad pun*)


Wow, you *bricked yourself. Been a long time since people got bricked around here. 

Anywho. No love for the Wolves. They suck. Ass. Seriously. They couldn't win a game to save their lives half of the time. Ever since KG left they've been ten times worse. It's where rookies go to have their career ended.


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 5, 2013)

Seattle Seahawks in the NFL, Vancouver Canucks and Florida Panthers in the NHL, Toronto Blue Jays in the MLB, and Real Madrid in European Football.  I'm the type of guy that watches as many sports as I can no matter if one of the teams is one of my favourites.


----------



## Tailsy (May 5, 2013)

Religion can also be a factor in what sports team you support (◡‿◡✿) although I guess that also comes over family, oh ho ho.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 5, 2013)

Liverpool FC, VfB Stuttgart, FC Barcelona, Los Angeles Galaxy, UNAM Pumas.

And while I don't actively follow baseball, you'll find me rooting for the Texas Rangers whenever they go far.

While I don't have especially high hopes, best of luck to Dortmund at Wembley!


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Wow, you *bricked yourself. Been a long time since people got bricked around here.
> 
> Anywho. No love for the Wolves. They suck. Ass. Seriously. They couldn't win a game to save their lives half of the time. Ever since KG left they've been ten times worse. It's where rookies go to have their career ended.


Yeah, that really showed my age at this forum (I've been here since 2005).

I wouldn't say it's _all_ bad, though - Love was injured for a long-ass time, and if Rubio improves his J, he can become a seriously solid point guard.



Tailsy said:


> Religion can also be a factor in what sports team you support (◡‿◡✿) although I guess that also comes over family, oh ho ho.


I'm pretty sure that only applies for the Celtic/Rangers rivalry. XD


----------



## Tailsy (May 6, 2013)

Ether's Bane said:


> I'm pretty sure that only applies for the Celtic/Rangers rivalry. XD


Which still means it's true! I still actively avoid people who wear Rangers strips in public.


----------



## Dannichu (May 6, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> The Caerphilly Catapults because they're the closest Quidditch team to where I live.


Chudleigh (properly spelled) is about 15 minutes from my home in Devon :) Falmouth (of the Falmouth Falcons) is where my dad grew up, so it's possible that, were I from a Wizarding family, I'd support them.



Music Dragon said:


> Out of genuine curiosity - what makes people support teams? I mean, it's one thing if you know someone who plays on that team or there is some other kind of personal connection, but... besides that, what makes people root for a specific team? When I watch any kind of competition I usually don't have any preconceived idea of who I want to win; I'd rather just watch the game unfold and see who deserves victory.


I've learned from people who I work with who watch sports that lots of the time they just pick a team and go with it. When watching American Football (a sport that's not especially popular over here, and has only started being broadcast pretty recently), my colleages chose which team to cheer for based on either a) which name sounded coolest, or b) which team they'd played as in NFL.

The only sports game I've ever watched live was the Boston Red Sox vs. Toronto Blue Jays (baseball), which was actually really good fun. Other than that, the only sports-related opinion I have is that Damon Hill is great and Michael Shumacher is awful, because my mother would disown me if I said otherwise.


----------

